

Graph visualization with gradient descent, anything suggestions to improve? - mr23
http://g23.co/visualize.html

======
equark
You could increase the speed and stability by adding a drag force and using
the Barnes-Hut approximation. See:

<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/force.html>

[http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/jsdoc/symbols/pv.Layout.For...](http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/jsdoc/symbols/pv.Layout.Force.html)

Implements force-directed network layout as a node-link diagram. This layout
uses the Fruchterman-Reingold algorithm, which applies an attractive spring
force between neighboring nodes, and a repulsive electrical charge force
between all nodes. An additional drag force improves stability of the
simulation. See pv.Force.spring, pv.Force.drag and {@link pv.Force.charge} for
more details; note that the n-body charge force is approximated using the
Barnes-Hut algorithm.

